# 1955 380 Problem



## black1970 (Jan 15, 2015)

When shooting my 1955 380 everything went fine until nothing happened and the slide would not eject the live round. Had to insert an empty magazine to get the shell out. It had a light primer strike but did not go off. Took it apart and saw nothing wrong. Put it Bach together. Very hard to do because of the strong recoil spring. It seems the slide will not go back far enough to reset the striker. It will lock back in the slide stop. Any thoughts will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Not familiar with that gun. After you got it cleared- did you try to shoot it again?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Could be anything from needing a cleaning to parts need replacing without seeing it I can say for sure.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

" Diminutive and concealable, the .380 ACP-chambered pistol provides for three safety mechanisms: a grip safety, a frame-mounted lever-actuated safety and a magazine safety" 
That's alot of safeties. Alot of possibilities, but saying the pistol was working fine and all of a sudden the slide won't go back enough to reset the striker may mean the grip safety may be malfunctioning, the striker mechanism, and or the magazine safety, but just a guess . May want to take it to a good gunsmith to have it checked out.









An Official Journal Of The NRA | NRA Gun of the Week: Browning Model 1955 Pistol


Watch as American Rifleman's Brian Sheetz discusses the history behind a classic John Browning design.




www.americanrifleman.org


----------

